# most epic face mask ever?



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

I think so  this thing is sooo warm and awesome 











I got it from a shop in Romania ...

http://www.marinisilvano.com/ this is the brand


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

You look like a super mario mushroom.


----------



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

I heard "little red riding hood" before ... but mario > LRRH lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

I dont' know why, but reminds me of 'the village'


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks really warm!


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

winrar


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

bakesale said:


> winrar



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't know about the hood, but your eyes look epic through them goggles.


----------



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

bakesale said:


> winrar


facepalm.jpg

pic doesnt work. 

Leo thx <3


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

here is a repost of the pic for you.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

tomtom88 said:


> here is a repost of the pic for you.


Holy Poopsicles! I want one


----------



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

Leo said:


> Holy Poopsicles! I want one



haha you've never seen one?? they're called beard heads. and yes they are epic, but I couldnt sport one


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

I just grow my own beard.

And actually that mask/hood looks pretty good Roma


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

romaniaK said:


> I think so  this thing is sooo warm and awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE it :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I totally prefer the anonymous look when it comes to boarding. I'm always wearing a mask and most of the time you can't see any of my hair either.


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

That is sweet. Too bad they don't make mens ones. Or atleast I think they don't (I can't read Romainian?)


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Vlaze said:


> I just grow my own beard.


This is the route that I take


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I couldnt stand it personally...you basically have tunnel vision with that thing on..

Its awesome looking, but highly impractical for snowboarding i think 

I can already see it pulling back off your head once you get moving and air gets in there ..like a mini parachute lol...


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

dellrides88 said:


> I totally prefer the anonymous look when it comes to boarding. I'm always wearing a mask and most of the time you can't see any of my hair either.


:thumbsup: Masks are fun. But, I don't think people tap into the creativity with them on the mountain as much as they should. That said, THIS is the most epic face mask ever. I'd kill to hit the slopes with something like this.


----------



## iVanessa (Jan 19, 2010)

arsenic0 said:


> I couldnt stand it personally...you basically have tunnel vision with that thing on..
> 
> Its awesome looking, but highly impractical for snowboarding i think
> 
> I can already see it pulling back off your head once you get moving and air gets in there ..like a mini parachute lol...


I agreeeeee :thumbsup:


----------

